# Pleco and bogwood



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

So I keep reading that Bristlenose plecos need bogwood but I can't seem to find any real bogwood.

Where on earth can I find some!?

There's a lovely place in Dallas called Dallas North Aquarium that I'm thinking of stopping by to see if they have any but I've never looked at their prices for stuff (they have seahorses /)^3^(\ )

Do I really need bogwood, will another wood do? I read it's for their intestines and truthfully, my new tank has a lack of algae for him aside from what's on the decor so I've not seen him eat a while bunch. He's not too shy around the goldies or anything except for feeding time. Thinking I may get him more things to hide in although he prefers underneath the air stone ~.~


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

driftwood. Cholla sticks, mopani wood, the darkstuff, mine loves it. I can never see her she's always hiding on it.

For feeding her, try blanched zucchini or other dark greens.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> driftwood. Cholla sticks, mopani wood, the darkstuff, mine loves it. I can never see her she's always hiding on it.
> 
> For feeding her, try blanched zucchini or other dark greens.


So pretty much any type of wood that's okay to use in a freshwater environment will be okay for the lil one?

The problem I'm having is he's a bit shy around me still. Whereas my goldfish will literally "boop" into my hand if I'm placing an algae wafer or cleaning the bottom, he hides. So while I know he's eating something I can't say what. Each time I put a tiny wafer in there he swims away from it and the goldfish devour it.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I toss a piece of blanched zucchini in 2 or 3 times a week. I've found it floating on the surface, with my pleco rasping away on the bottom.

It's in their nature to be shy. I walk up to the tank while she's nomming away and she spazzes and flits away


----------

